# My little toothless wonder.........



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I put CeeCee on my bed while I was using my laptop....I had her bed that I bought from Crystal and she got in it and looked so cute, I had to share this picture with all the girls on SM. She is doing fine but Mommy wishes she had her little teeth back!!! LOL!!! She sends her love to everyone that expressed their concern.........

PS I love, love, love this bed called Katy Puff by Animals Matter. It is so soft and cosy and both my girls love it!!!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

awww, dianne, ceecee is just the sweetest little baby!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

She's precious! :wub: Love the big bow!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: VERY FEMININE !!! and extra cute. CeeCee looks like she is content..


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a sweetie! Love the bed, too!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Dianne, CeeCee looks GORGEOUS!!! She looks so darling relaxing there on her pretty bed. Her eyes make me melt. :wub::wub:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

She is one beautiful little girl! :wub::wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:wub::wub:Kitzel sends kisses to Cee-Cee---says "teeth or no teeth I think she is a doll!"


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Oh, Dianne, CeeCee looks GORGEOUS!!! She looks so darling relaxing there on her pretty bed. Her eyes make me melt. :wub::wub:


When CeeCee looks at me, it does melt my heart.....your baby has gorgeous eyes too!!! What would we do without them.......


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

She is adorable and, I might add, that she looks perfectly content . . .she is beautiful!

Allie


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:tender: oh Dianne, *I LOVE YOUR CEECEE:wub: *she is just soooooo precious:wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh, what a little living doll baby!!! :wub: CeeCee is just precious!!! I think she's wants your attention.....


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She's gorgeous,teeth or not. At least she's feeling better and not worries about perio disease.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

The A Team said:


> Oh, what a little living doll baby!!! :wub: CeeCee is just precious!!! I think she's wants your attention.....


Hey Pat, she gets my attention........I cater to her every need!!! Love that baby~~~~


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

She is so beautiful!!! Life of luxary what more could a girl 
want.


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

CeeCee is beautiful, teeth or no teeth. Its probably best those teeth might have made her uncomfortable.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She looks precious, as always, Dianne!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

CeeCee is just as adorable with or without teeth!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Heartwarming picture....that bed sure looks comfy!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She always looks so beautiful  So cozy in her bed too.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Sooo sweet. Ceecee is so cute and as always her bow is just fab. She looks sooo comfy on the awesome bed too.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, my goodness that picture is adorable!!! What a beauty she is!!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Missing teeth or not CeeCee is still a beauty. Her bows are so darling on her and the bed looks awesome. I hope she is feeling better:wub::wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a beautiful picture of a beautiful girl. I don't think CeeCee can get anymore beautiful than she already is.:wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my....look at that sweet little face!:tender: Dianne, I just don't think CeeCee could get any more perfect. But somehow with every picture she just does! Please give her some smoochies for me on top of her wee nose.:wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

CeeCee looks adorable and I always love seeing her bows. :wub:
That's a beautiful picture of your beautiful girl.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I said it before but I will say it again - that photo is gorgeous!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

awww CeeCee is such a beauty!! I love that photo of her. She melts my heart too!!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

She is just the picture of sweetness! Such a little doll! :wub:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh my god how cute is she. Where did you get the bow? It is adorable on her.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Cee Cee is just a beautiful girl! Love the bow and the bed.

Linda


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

cyndrae said:


> Oh my god how cute is she. Where did you get the bow? It is adorable on her.


Thank you, I got that at bloomingbows.com


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

Glad she's doing ok! Thanks for the update AND the cute picture!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

such a pretty girl !


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWW, Miss CeeCee is lookin as gorgeous as ever & so sweet.:wub: I'm glad she's doing ok since her "dental ordeal".


----------



## rythumanddance (Jul 9, 2010)

what a little cutie!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

CeeCee looks like a princess on her cozy bed! The bow looks so lovely on her! 

What a wonderful photo!!! I'm so in love with her ...! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Such a sweetheart ! I love her bow !


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

such a great pic of beautiful CeeCee!!:wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Just precious! Your little Cee Cee loves to pose for the camera, doesn't she?! She is a doll:wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

She looks absolutely beautiful and quite comfy!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> I put CeeCee on my bed while I was using my laptop....I had her bed that I bought from Crystal and she got in it and looked so cute, I had to share this picture with all the girls on SM. She is doing fine but Mommy wishes she had her little teeth back!!! LOL!!! She sends her love to everyone that expressed their concern.........
> 
> PS I love, love, love this bed called Katy Puff by Animals Matter. It is so soft and cosy and both my girls love it!!!


Oh my gosh Dianne , she looks precious :wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Dianne, Your CeeCee is such the southern beauty queen!! :wub::wub::wub:I love her little face. You cannot tell at all that some teeth are missing. It hasn't changed her gorgeous face one little bit. I hope she is feeling lots better. You are such a good mommy.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh she looks absolutely ADORABLE!!!!:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

How'd I miss this? Grrr work always gets in the way. CeeCee looks so precious in that bed with that adorable bow on.:heart::heart: She certainly doesn't look any different than she did without those teeth. Just as beautiful as ever.:wub::wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> How'd I miss this? Grrr work always gets in the way. CeeCee looks so precious in that bed with that adorable bow on.:heart::heart: She certainly doesn't look any different than she did without those teeth. Just as beautiful as ever.:wub::wub:


Sue, you really cannot tell the difference as far as her appearance. It did not do anything to make her look differently and actually it is kinda of cute when you look in her mouth, she looks like a little first grader. I never mean to say though, teeth are so important and I would give anything if CeeCee did not have to have them taken out. That's a given~~~~


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Oh Dianne, CeCe is so cute with her little paw showing and her big blue bow...aahhhh and I hope she is eating better too.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

CeeCee looks like a tiny princess on top of that plush bed!
It looks so soft, I wonder if they make them in people size?
Your baby is gorgeous.


----------

